# Hello



## zgbgwfs (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I am 40 and haven't picked up pen since high school, one day a year ago I got an idea and haven't looked back, would like to find a partner to critique each others work, I write crime and adventure, would like as similar topic, or sci fi try me

hi,
40 year old brand new writer needing some help and wonder about giving it to. would love to trade pieces for critiques, let me know


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, Zg. I have to admit that's a really unique name :lol:

Okay, so in order to post your own creative works, you will need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. You will then also be able to choose your own signature and avatar,

Also, you may be interested in the beta readers forum. Read the rules there and maybe you can trade pieces there so to speak. If you have any questions, you can ask the moderator of that forum.

And, of course we have the members only workshop and fiction areas where you can post your snippets (please read the FAQ about the rules on posting creative works of any kind). Be sure to give your own critiques as you will often get some of your own that way.

So, without further adieu, welcome to the forums


----------



## LeeC (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to WF zgbgwfs. This board is more of a place for general introductions, but even so your mention of why you joined gives me a chance to note what we're all about. 

Foremost, WF is a community of creative souls, sharing our work mostly in trying to improve our skills. Such takes place on the creative boards where one posts say a poem or extract of a written piece, with the expectation of critiquing. The value of such being as much dependent on the writer's mindset and willingness to consider other opinions, as on the range of comments garnered. Kind of a reciprocal interaction with strangers that benefits from giving as well as taking. There are also boards like Research and Writing Discussion where questions and techniques can be discussed. When one gets to the point of thinking their writing project in a near final stage, we also have the beta reading collective. 

This community interaction also provides for a wider range of perspectives than just a twosome tit for tat, and can be more forthright than a closer association, say as the hesitation friends and family might feel in reading one's work ;-) Keep in mind that while some creative boards are open to the public, others are members only protecting your first rights.

Before one can post their work though, we ask that they begin with a minimum of ten comments on other's work, just to get into the flow of give and take as it were.

Of course, life isn't all work and no play so we also have games and what I think of as the silliness boards. You'll recognize them. Oh, and look into the writing challenges. 

I hope you find WF a beneficial experience.


----------



## zgbgwfs (Jul 27, 2015)

thank you, I hope to be able to figure out how to use and best benefit from this website

I just got ten post now will yo please tell me how to post my stuff for review


----------



## LeeC (Jul 27, 2015)

You can post in either members only or public forums (depending on whether you intend on maintaining your first rights or not). Just look for the members only boards like Prose Writers Workshop, or public boards like Fiction and its sub boards.

All you need do is start a new thread in posting whatever it is you would like feedback on, and hopefully you won't have to wait long in garnering such.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome! This is a great community for sharing and exchanging critique, and we have many people here who are more than happy to critique especially if you return the favor. Kind of like karma, you get what you give. This place has been a great resource for me and I think it will be for you too


----------



## musichal (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi zg, welcome to WF!  As InnerFlame noted, we help each other by critiquing one another's work.  Don't be shy about commenting on ours, either.  We are a friendly, supportive group and happy to see you here.  If you have any questions, simply ask one of us mentors.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 28, 2015)

Heeyyy Z! Welcome to the wonder of WF! It is ALLL happenin' here! I know you will find the inspiration and support you need.. and Jussst maybe sharpen your skills, make a few friends and have a blast... nice to meet you. My name is Julia and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread... Enjoy, catch ya later.. Write on! Peace...


----------



## RileyGardner17 (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome, zg! Looking forward to getting to ready what I anticipate is great work!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, zgbgwfs.

While it's great to start early, it's never too late to pick up a new hobby. 

Given how impersonal an online venue can be, to find a writing partner, it's best to advertise yourself a bit. Put up a few works, discuss a few topics, really show what your interests and preferences are and build up a bit of endurance as a writer. A lot of people move onto other interests for various reasons, so starting slow is always a great idea. 

If you got any questions or concerns, feel free to talk to our mentors. Those of us clad in purple are more then happy to assist.


----------



## escorial (Jul 29, 2015)

View attachment 9117


----------

